
Update Twitter, Doogie Howser M.D. Style  - nirmal
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/12/31/update-twitter-doogie-howser-md-style/
======
nirmal
Link directly to service: <http://www.twoogie.com/>

------
manvsmachine
Or you could update from the _actual_ command line and possibly learn
something while you're at it:

[http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-friendfeed...](http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-friendfeed/index.html)

